
Powers of 10: Time Scales in User Experience (2009) - joubert
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/powers-of-10-time-scales-in-ux/
======
codingdave
This feels like they are trying to make the powers of 10 fit too much. I think
the thoughts behind the article are good, but I disagreed on most of the
timings.

~~~
pcurve
I agree. The title intrigued me, but then I quickly realized it was completely
forced, not to mention it stopped being logarithmic after 3 steps.

------
hga
An amusing sample of the prose:

 _Most usability studies last from 1 to 2 hours because it 's hard to recruit
users to come in for longer tests. In fact, unless we're testing kids — for
whom an hour is the max — we usually limit our test sessions to 90 minutes.
People tire after an hour or two._

Wonderful stuff, as is the norm from the Nielsen Norman Group.

